# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Разбитые сердца

## Asteriks

*Первая любовь бывает у каждого человека. И всё равно, была ли она счастливой или несчастной - мы помним о ней всю свою жизнь. Но почему мы так упорно помним тех, кто разбил нам сердце?*

----------


## BiZ111

Не все помнят наверное. Ну сам факт помнят конечно, мозг же ведь. Так запраграмиравано наверное.. Хотя странно, почему мы не помним как впервые попробовали макароны или сказали слово "Гипапатам" наа спецоу паслушать

----------


## Serj_2k

помним потом, што это, как шрамы на сердце .... гг

...наа спецоу паслушать (с)

----------


## Akasey

а то .... как без этого.... а кто не помнит....

...наа спецоу паслушать (с)

----------


## Asteriks

А ведь первая любовь не обязательно несчастной бывает... Помнится же обида, видимо. И раны на сердце давным-давно нет, никто не убивался, потому что в юности человек полон надежд на хорошее, очень легко себе сказать, что это не твоё... Или любят люди не так глубоко, просто влюбляются. 
Скажите честно, убивался кто-нибудь из Вас из-за неразделённой любви?

----------


## Irina

Первая любовь, наверное именно так и называется - первой из-за того, что всё впервые -чувства, поцелуй. Никто не знает что ему будет нравиться  в дальнейшем. Она прекрасна  своей неопытностью. Отсюда и такие же первые, по неопытности ссоры, расставания,трагедии. А так как это первый опыт отношений, каким бы он ни был - помним его всегда.

----------


## Akasey

> ...Скажите честно, убивался кто-нибудь из Вас из-за неразделённой любви?


 я убивался...

----------


## Irina

> Я убивался


*Akasey*,  и как справился с этим?

----------


## Akasey

пережил, а как по другому (хотя о том человеке до сих пор вспоминаю с теплом)

----------


## Asteriks

Меня парень бросил раз в жизни. Я что-то долго не переживала. А бросил из-за того, что села на мотоцикл покататься с его другом. Ну, хотела, чтоб приревновал. А он бросил. И пошёл бы он в *опу теперь))) А тогда мне хотелось ему объяснить причину моего поведения. Ай, мы даже не целовались с ним ни разу. И борода у него какая-то длинная была. Но мне нравился))) Я была в 9 классе, а он из армии пришёл. Старый хрен.

----------


## Irina

> Первая любовь бывает у каждого человека. И всё равно, была ли она счастливой или несчастной - мы помним о ней всю свою жизнь. Но почему мы так упорно помним тех, кто разбил нам сердце?


 Кажется я поняла наконец почему так бывает. Мне не дают о ней забыть до сих пор.

----------


## Sanych

А я вот если честно, и не очень то помню кто там был первой любовью. А вот самую большую свою любовь не могу забыть до сих пор. А почему так, и сам не знаю.

----------


## Asteriks

Первой бывает обычно детская любовь. Я в 7 лет друга своего брата любила. )) А когда выросла, он меня полюбил, но был уже женат и ничего ему не обломалось. Вот как бывает.  А у меня прошла быстро, мне кажется, я потом в учителя своего влюбилась.

----------


## BiZ111

> помним потом, што это, как шрамы на сердце .... гг
> *...наа спецоу паслушать (с)*





> а то .... как без этого.... а кто не помнит....
> *...наа спецоу паслушать (с)*


Ахаха, не издевайтесь))) Наа спецоу паслушать) Рассмеялся тут на всю квартиру 
___

Я помню свою первую настоящую любовь. Не детскую ерунду или сопливое состояние, а нормальную, во всех её проявлениях. Вот. И сейчас считаю её лучшим временем, которое я провёл. И очень хочется опять такого, или даже лучше. Грустно становится

----------


## HARON

Не дай Боже мне больше!!! Это состояние лишает Человека главного его качества,отличающего его от животного---разума!!!!

----------


## Irina

> Не дай Боже мне больше!!!


А я бы наверно не отказалась, но это невозможно к сожалению.

----------


## ПаранойА

Разбить сердце, как разбить чашку очень легко. И конечно же все знают как тяжело склеить. Остаются трещинке на кружке - ранки на сердце. Ты вспоминаешь того, человека который это сделал и становится больно. Нам тяжело вспомнить что-то хорошее, т.к. эта боль всё затмевает.

----------

